# Removing tips



## Ubereatsli (Nov 20, 2021)

Overall, Uber Eats has been good to me and I am thankful for the opportunity to make extra $$ on my own schedule. But nothing like having 2 back to back tips removed to make you wish you’d stayed in and enjoyed your Friday night. I’m at about 2,000 deliveries with a 98% rating. Nights like these get me down, I’ll probably be on DD for the weekend out of principle. We’ll see.


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

They try offering 3.92 for 8 plus miles, and 27 mins.I only sign on to see it,I have never done one UE delivery!!


----------

